# Anybody else building a PUMPKINROT?



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

That is going to look totally cool. Great work DaveintheGrave. I've got plans to make a copy of his second one. Only instead of the root knot for a body I'm going to try to make it look more like the roots formed like ribs. Also have one skelly hand and arm tied to the cross beam and the other arm look like a twisted branch. But planning is one thing.....


For as big of an inspiration this guy has been it would be great if he would join the forum.


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

that is looking great Dave. I have thought about doing one but thinking is just about as far as I have gotten. No plans or anything yet.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

On my site under "Cars" I have some pictures of the Jack-o-lantern I made on the front of my Nissan truck. 
It goes from one headlight to the other and sticks up above the line of the hood (slightly), the top half of his cranium goes up with the hood when it's opened.
I decided to not make his eyes scary looking , but check out those human-type teeth!
He has a re-bar inner framework with sheet metal stretched and pop-riveted to it.
You can see it at: hauntedravensgrin.com

I like this picture shown of the pumpkin still under construction, it looks pretty neat, very inspiring!


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Starting work on one this weekend, something to beat back the winter blah's ! Yours is looking pretty good Dave.


----------



## Hecate (Aug 25, 2004)

I made one this year. He was 3' across, 8' tall and painted mettalic orange with a strobe inside. I still haven't posted any pics of anything.


----------



## Black Cat (Sep 28, 2004)

I made one for last year but never got to put it up. With all the rain we had we ran out of time to finish putting up props before the toters started showing up. Hopefully this year we can include it in our haunted Pumpkin patch.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

*10 footer*

Not exactly a pumpkinrot but couldnt get a jack o lantern head that gave this guy the right look....he stands 10 foot tall has a root type stem, ribcage and a tattererd tux..







...


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I would like to build JOHNNY APPLESEED. That one looks awesome.


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

putrid said:


> For as big of an inspiration this guy has been it would be great if he would join the forum.


Hey Putrid, I asked John to join us before Halloween but he's the shy type. I told him it was okay to just lurk. He thinks it's totally cool that so many people here are loving his work.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for all of the encouraging compliments everybody. I'm still working on it slowly but surely. I'm working on the stem portion right now and then I'll be ready to start painting. I'll post some more pictures "in progress" soon. Hey Gym--that pumpkin on the truck looks really good!! Is that made of sheet metal? And Deathtouch--I'm not familiar with the Johnny Appleseed. Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

My question as well....did a google search from it but only came up with the obvious... hmmm perhaps ask jeeves will know about this appleseed character....heh... good luck with the pumpkinrot .....


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

If you goto http://www.pumpkinrot.com/ and goto the 2004 section you will see JOHNNY APPLESEED. I have not learn how to link yet, sorry. You will have to type it in yourself.


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

Daveinthegrave, your scarecrow head is really looking good. I hope you'll keep us updated on his progress and take lots of pics.

Bodybagging, that's a great looking scarecrow...I love the arms

Deathtouch, the Johnny Appleseed scarecrow is to DIE for! Good luck making yours.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Here is a couple more "in progress" pics. It seems to be coming along well.








This is after 4 layers of paper mache. I used a crumpled paper towel tube for the stem.








This is after two coats of house paint.
Next step is to paint it with orange acrylic paint and start working on the body part.


----------



## Demonic Dante (Feb 5, 2005)

sweet scarecrow bodybagging 2 evil thumbeating elves up


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

I have seen the fantastic website on Pumpkinrot, but how would one go about creating this? I am new to making props. Is it on the monsterlist site? I would love to make this the best I can for 2005.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Peewee--As far as i know it's not on the MONSTERLIST. Here is a link to the originl thread about the PUMPKINROT.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=2897&highlight=pumpkinrot
About halfway down the first page is a copy of a statement from the maker telling how he did it. That is what I am using as a guide, in addition to studying several pictures of the head before I carved it. The first thing you need is a cheap plastic cauldron to carve for the head. The one I used is from Wal-mart for $3.00 and I should have bought several at Halloween, but did not. You might be able to find a substitute for the cauldron or a seller on E-bay that might have one now. 
I'm almost finished with the head on mine and ready to work on the arms and body. Good Luck to you if you try it.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

looking good dave.....


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment, Bodybagging. I'll post some more pics soon. Had to put my 11 yr. old dog to sleep yesterday, so I'm kind of bummed right now. I'm almost done painting the head, so I guess it's about half finished. I think I might use pants legs for the arms in order to give them some more bulk. Thanks again!!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

sorry to hear about your dog, it is a hard thing to do but humane...I put my bestest buddy down last year.....


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks bodybagging. Sorry to hear you had to go through the same thing. That's what I keep telling myself--she's not suffering anymore. Bad thing is we had to put our 13 year old cat down last year, too. Though for some reason I couldn't get as choked up over the cat......


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

*Pumpkin Rot Pictures:*

Look at the bottom of this page. 
Great new pics of the scarecrow (I check this site every week or so).
These must be new.


Bram



http://www.pumpkinrot.com/pages/Page14.htm


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I finally got the head finished and clear-coated. I'm well pleased how it turned out.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

nice. real nice. what are your plans for attaching the head to the frame?


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice Pumpkinrot, Dave! I checked the 2005 projects page at Pumpkinrot.com and that Bucky looks amazing. I gotta make one of those this year.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the encouraging comments. Vicki--as far as attaching the head to the frame: I'm using 3/4 in. PVC for the neck and arms, so I took a 3/4 in. PVC coupler that is threaded on one end and the matching "plug" that screws into it. I drilled a hole in the top of the plug and bolted it to a piece of metal stock (about 14 in. long) then srewed the coupler onto the plug. I bent the end of metal stock into kind of a "Z" shape on the end with the coupler in order to give me some play to adjust the angle of the head. Then I attached it in two places with screws and nuts inside the pumpkin, under the stem. Seems to be a sturdy attachment and also allows me to dis-assemble it for storage.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

aaaah, under the stem, that makes sense. 

Since you posted this thread, I have been fooling around with a large plastic pumpkin I found at Big Lots last year. He was broke, so I got him on sale. I wanted to make a larger pumpkin copy from him so I've been using aluminum foil and masking tape to make a copy and making extra sections that I'm going to piece together to make the whole pumpkin larger, then paper mache and seal up. I think it's gonna turn out a little warped and uneven, but I think I'm gonna like that. I have vague ideas of what to do with him when he's done, a pumpkinrot being one.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That sounds like a good plan, vicki. This was actually my first try at paper mache and it worked out great with not too much mess. I used the paper towel/elmer's glue method that the pumkinrot guy recommended. If anybody else does this I would recommend using the CHEAPEST paper towels you can find. The expensive ones are too thick and don't seem to smooth out as well when applying them. 
I wish I had bought more of these $3.00 cauldrons at Wal-mart last Halloween in order to make more pumpkins !!


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

Well Ive followed this post with out much to say but now.. DaveintheGrave I gotta say that your project is turning out very nice indeed. I will be saving a few cauldrons this year to give this a try. Great work! Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Dave, I recently picked up a six pack of towels that didn't have any stitching or quilting on them, I think the brand was 'Vivian' or something. Hope they work.

Did you paint your pumpkinrot head after paper macheing? Is it airbrushed? I have another vague idea of mixing several shades of orangey/browny glue and apply to the paper randomly, giving him a mottled look.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks a lot Ooogi. That compliment means a lot, especially coming from you. I figured since there isn't a whole lot of posting going on (compared to October) I would keep adding pictures as it progresses. I thought it might help someone else who tries it in the future. 
Just a note on painting the pumpkin: I used two coats of orange acrylic paint, but decided it looked too "new" and not rotted. So I took some of the same brown acrylic paint I used for the stem and dilluted it with water (so it was very runny). Brushed it on starting at the top of the pumpkin and let the paint run down the side. Then smoothed out the piant runs with vertical strokes. After two coats of that and then clear-coat I couldn't believe how much it looked like a real pumpkin. Even better than the pictures show.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Vicki-- It sounds like those paper towels will work fine. I used the .99 cent grocery store brand. As far as painting--I followed the instructions from the guy that built the original. I did 4 coats of paper mache, then 2 coats of latex exterior house paint, then 2 coats of water based orange acrylic paint (which you can find at any craft store). Lastly I sprayed clear-coat on it. See my last post on how I painted the pumpkin also.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Okay, I just wanted to post here and send this thread up front to see if Dave has any updates or new pics of his pumpkinrot. I am very curious as to getting that baby onto a body.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

the pumpkin rot type head is great


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for your interest again, Sisvicki. I'm still working on it and I've got all the materials to finish it except the cloth "streamer" looking things that hang off the arms. I need to attach the sticks coming out of the sleeves also. I'll try to post more pics as soon as possible.
I would probably have it finished by now, but (I'm sure this happens to everybody) I got the idea for a new type of animated prop that I haven't seen built before. I kind of put the Pumkinrot on the back burner while I sweated out the makings of this new project for the last couple of months. It seems to work like I want and I am about 80% finished with it. I am anxious to finish it and post pics of it so you all can see it and tell me what you think.
I was happy working on the Pumkinrot because I knew I didn't have to worry about making it move like most of my props I built and here I am laying awake nights trying to work the bugs out of another animated prop. Will I ever learn?
Anyway I hope to find the last materials I need for the pumpkinrot this week and will post pics ASAP.
Also thanks for the compliment Whynotgrl. I appreciate it.


----------



## Mastahh (Nov 4, 2003)

Well done!

Here is my pumpkinrot reproduction, in its latest stage.. Going to rework the body and head for more realism this year.. And add some eerie green LEDs inside the head to make it spookier!










Note.. Aside from the cutting, i put the body together the afternoon prior to halloween night. Using 3/4 pvc as a stake..


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Pumpkin looks great, Mastahh. I thought about adding some LED light to mine. I was thinking of using this from spookyblue's site:
http://www.spookyblue.com/halloween/flickerlight/spookyfire/
I'm using 3/4 inch PVC for my body frame.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Mastahh, that's great - pic is a good shot of the body, too. 

I was at one of the local tribal Casino's a couple of weekend's ago and they have an art gallery with Tribal Art in it. All very cool. 

The thing that caught my eye the most was a life size representation of the human form all made from twigs. Willow, I think, from the way it was all weaved together. Then they had the heart area loosely weaved so you could clearly see the large rock lodged inside to represent the heart. Anyway, I thought with a little tweaking, he could be an awesome prop. Reminded me of the pumpkinrot body, a bit, because of the twigs.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

OK-after putting it on the back burner for a while I finally have some updated pics of my attempt at a PUMPKINROT. I'm still working on his shirt and other clothing, but I got the arms pretty much done.
Here's a couple of shots with no shirt.


















Here's a couple more. Hey !! He took my FAVORITE shirt !! No wonder he's smiling !!

















I'm going to end up having to reinforce the 3/4 inch PVC with a long wood stake because the arms are a little bit heavier than I anticipated.
I hope to be posting pics of the completed project in the next week or so.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Dave, that's lookin' great! I can't believe you gave him your shirt, tho, won't that fade in the weather?

I was wondering about making his body frame just from the 3/4" PVC. I'm glad you mentioned how that's working out. I may build mine with both a PVC piece to stake with some rebar, like ya do with tombstones AND add a tripod of large twigs for stability from the wind. hhhmmmm

And are those pantlegs on his arms? or did you hand sew those sleeves?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Sisvicki---I went to Lowe's and got a long piece of wood (2"X2"X8 ft.) I am going to partially bury in the ground and then bolt the vertical PVC "backbone" piece to it. Or if you haven't made yours yet you might use the same piece of wood AS the backbone, then attach a vertical length of PVC near the top to attach the arms to. (I used a piece of PVC about a foot and a half long then put 45 degree angle connectors on each end in order to give the arms the proper angle.)
He's not keeping that shirt. He just borrowed it briefly.
I'm using one of my ex U.S. Navy black dress shirts to dress the pumpkin. I wanted the arms really long like the original Pumkinrot, so I cut the arms off the shirt (at the armpits) and sewed (stitched) a lenghth of blue pants leg to each shirt arm piece. The colors don't match exactly, but that's OK. I wrapped my PVC arms with some bubble wrap to give them some bulk, then sponged on the paper mache mixture to stiffen them up.
If you need any more help let me know.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Before I said I was going to build JOHNNY APPLESEED. I just started to build the head, which I have two versions. The first version is about done, which I am including is this thread. The other one I just started. Here is the pic of the first. Just wanted to get your opion.










For anyone who doesn't know Johnny Appleseed he looks like this.

http://pumpkinrot.com/images/alt_pic37.jpg


----------



## zero's back (Apr 23, 2005)

that guy is great at what he does,,its still one of the spookiest displays ive ever seen (pictures). not only that ,,but if its him taking the photos he a damned good photographer as well...


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That Johnny Appleseed head looks great, Deathtouch !! Very professional looking. Did that start out with a styrofoam wig head? That rotted skin effect looks great.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Before I worked on it, it was a plain latex mask from Ghostride. My wife gave me some tips on painting. Thank God, because I would have screwed it up for sure.

Any how, I having been picking the brain of the guy from pumkinrot for any information I can get regarding Johnny. He has always been very good at getting back to me, even if it is a stupid question. I showed him the picture this weekend and he said he like it. So, I am on the right track.

http://www.ghostride.com/products/props/bucky-lids.html


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

can you please share your hat site ? the ones shown that you were deciding between on your blog ?


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

This is where I got it whynotgrl666. When I got it I didn't use the feather and I had to cut parts out so his head would fit. I might paint it, but maybe not. It looks good on him now. Thanks to a.k.a. charley Brewster for the location of this site.

http://www.hatsinthebelfry.com/Merc..._Code=lu2340&Category_Code=HP&Product_Count=4


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

thanks so much ! i needed a good source for hats-amy


----------



## Shadow Dancer (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh my gosh! I just went to this man's site (pumpkinrot.com) Did he make all of those corpses, and does anyone know how he did it? Wow, it's really creepy ~love it~


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I do I do Shadow Dancer... I have been picking his brain about it for the last 4 months. He probably wants to shoot me by now. I have one in the garage drying as I type(not as I speak) It looks like the one that has its mouth open. Any how, it is 2 parts water, 1 part gue to make the paper mache. He uses paper towels. The cheap ones with out the design on them. If you want to sent him an email, he is really good at getting back to people. I should know, I do it all the time.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Shadow Dancer--here is a link to the original thread about this guy and his Pumpkinrot.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=2897&highlight=pumpkinrot
About half way down the first page is a description from the guy about how he make the corpses. I went by these same instructions when building my pumpkin/scarecrow.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

A.K.A Charlie Brewster just updated his site again. Check this out. It is the standing bucky on the bottom of the page. You got to see this!

http://www.pumpkinrot.com/pages/Page14.htm


----------



## Shadow Dancer (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Death
Thanks Dave
I have got to try to make some of these little guys


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

wow ! i just love his stuff ! and i darn near cut my hand open carving a cauldron tonight.... my brain was not with me all day today. i once pretty much loped off my thumb separating frozen pork chops with a 11 inch serated bread knife... at nearly 40 why arent i smarter than that ? seriously thats a tuff cauldron! lol.-amy


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I used an exacto blade to cut my cauldron. It was rough on the hands, but I didn't want to use a dremel and make a mistake. First I drew the face on with a white crayon then used the exacto kind of like you would use those little pumpkin carving saws.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

I finished carving it out using a exacto type wood carving tool, cut myself again darn it ! now to begin covering it ...


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I like the sitting Bucky on the same page. How would you pose it to stay like that without permanently gluing the joints? 

All the pumpkinrot stuff is incredible!!!! I've admired it for years, but a scarecrow just didn't really go with my kind of Victorian style cemetery. Too bad - maybe I'll change it all up in a few years - just to make one!


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

Pandora I had the same question. I emailed him and he said he hot glued the joints in place. He also said he replaced the bucky head with a plastic model one that was much lighter. Otherwise the bucky could not support the whole weight. In emailing him back and forth I took his hot glue joints a bit further. I am going to use aluminum stock to support the joints. I will cut small strips and then screw them in. If you keep the joint supports behind the bucky then no one will see them. I dont know where to get ahold of a plastic skill model but Im hoping that with the extra support on the joints the extra weight will be ok.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Ooogie - I asked John about the skull he used on the crouching Bucky. After he described it, I found the model at www.learningthings.us. I don't know if they have any more of them , but they were selling for $14.95 each. I bought two, and they're lightweight and easy to assemble. The teeth are all separate, and the detail is really good.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

*I'm Calling It Finished !!*

 I think I'm finally finished with my version of the Pumpkinrot. It took me longer than expected because I wanted to make it easy to dis-assemble for storage. The only thing I will probably add will be flickering red LED lights inside the head. OK--now on to finish the next project..........


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Congratulations - it looks INCREDIBLE!! At night it's going to be terrifying. I'm sure all you work is well worth it now. Our scary little labors of love!!


----------



## widowsbluff (Nov 2, 2003)

Job well done! It looks great, now I want one!


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Dave, he turned out just terrific! Good work!


----------



## lewlew (Oct 14, 2004)

Dave,
That looks fantastic! All in black is definitely better than the t-shirt. 

Of course this means one MORE thing I have to try and get done. 

Great job!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind comments. I originally thought once I had the head finished I was almost done. But it actually takes a while to get the clothes and the frame supporting it just right. I figured out a good way to support the weight of the body/arms, so if you need help let me know and I can describe what worked for me. Thanks again !!


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Dave,
OMG! That is most creepy! How big is it? I thought about making one but if it's as big as I think it is, I'd have no place to store it, even when disassembled.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks Otaku !! The 2 x 2" length of wood for the stake is 8 ft. long (with about a foot and a half going into the ground). The way I assembled it the head is removable, the arms come off, the sticks coming out of the ends of the arms come out and I can take the shirt off if needed. Storage shouldn't be too bad. The arms are about 4 - 5 ft. long and the long stake part should fit in the attic just fine.
I used 3/4 inch PVC for most of the "skeleton" of the thing.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

WOW! Stupid me skipped over this thread because I thought I had no place for a scarecrow. Now I think I'll find a place for it! These are amazing! Godd job Dave. Here's just a thought I had about the couldrons...instead of carving several cauldrons (one for each pumpkinrot) why not use the same one over and over again? Instead of carving, just lay the mache carefully, leaving the holes for the eyes and mouth, then cut off the mache and reuse the cauldron. Anyway, I think I'll be adding this to my list of things to create. I know I'll be adding the corpses!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks Pennywise. I think your idea about making several heads would work. Just might want to incorporate a sturdy disc of plastic or a piece of wood into the mache on top of the head so you have a stable base to mount your head to the rest of the body. Just a thought.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

Yeah true. wouldn't want the wind blowing it away!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I have been building Johnny Appleseed and I am getting close to finishing him. Johnny Appleseed is kinda like pumpkinrot. Hope you like it.


----------



## Morticia (Jul 5, 2005)

WOW everyones pumpkinrotts are so awesome!!!!!!! LOL now I need to make one of these! Great job everyone!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I think I already showed my Johnny Appleseed to everyone, but I always intended on putting the final picture on this thread. My work is done. And yes if you walk up to Johnny you will see the face like the mask in the above picture.

I already have plans on next year to build a pumpkinrot. I have been talking to John from Pumpkinrot.com and he has been giving me more ides to mod pumpkinrot with a new look. I think it will look cool. But, any how, hereeeeeeees Johnny.......


----------



## lex (Apr 24, 2005)

Nice job man!!!


----------



## deathofdave (Dec 26, 2004)

that is awesome


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

I think that if I complete one project this year it'll be an 'Appleseed'. I really like Pumpkinrot's but man-o-man Deathtouch your's is GREAT!!!! I think that's the direction I'll head- except I'm going to try and mount him high in the sky to peer over some short trees that block our yard from the street.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Greencapt said:


> I think that if I complete one project this year it'll be an 'Appleseed'. I really like Pumpkinrot's but man-o-man Deathtouch your's is GREAT!!!! I think that's the direction I'll head- except I'm going to try and mount him high in the sky to peer over some short trees that block our yard from the street.


Thank you. Johnny is out in the yard as I write. I added a few branches to the arms. I thought it needed it.


----------



## hitchhiker (Jul 9, 2005)

I thought if a person added an outdoor solar powered "path" latern to a pumpkinrot with the lights inside the head and conceal the solar panel and battery on the back of the body it could be placed any where and have an erie feeling with out any cords. My home town is having a scarecrow contest and they would be blown away by this with the added feature of the lighted head.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Johnny's a real looker DT. Great job, love the grapevine. Don't have much of that around here. We're all burning up, it appears - LOL.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I was hoping to find this old thread. I started to build my pumpkinrot. I am hoping to make the whole collection series. LOL. Here is a recent picture.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Well done, Deathtouch! A most evil grin. And it looks really sturdy, too - what did you use for the form?


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank you. A big pair of pliers. The best way to make jagged cutts. LOL. I am planning on putting in a light in there too. I am hoping it really makes it look evil.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 30, 2004)

THAT'S GREAT!
Very evil-looking!

It'll be amazing painted up if it looks this cool NOW.

Great job.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

This is what I got done this weekend.


----------

